# Straining Beam Pony Truss Bridge



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

I brought this over from the 'threading brass rod' thread. 

I finished my bridge. I used the bronze rod that Russell suggested. Using a drill really saved a lot of time. I even threaded some extra so I'd have some all-thread latter. I kept a steady stream of cutting oil going while threading the rod. The brass fittings will darken with age. The dark finish I put on the wood will weather out to a light brown. It is roof patch thinned with paint thinner. I got brave and stood on it so I know it will hold at least 170 lbs. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0> 









I used plans from the book "Model Railroad Bridges & Buildings". 

Kevin


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a really fine bridge. The color too is terrific! I didn't follow the other string so I'm glad you posted here or I might have missed it.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

That is indeed a sweet bridge, but the name evokes images of some real sweat pouring off those cross beams where the truss connects


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite brave standing on bridge that nice, you could have ended up with some very nice toothpicks  Nice tip on the roof patch. Grand looking bridge!


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Very fine bridge indeed. And I like the way you have spiked the rails to the actual cross ties, and not just laid plastic ties on top -- much nicer your way. 

ps: oh yeah, any plans for lighter weight guard rails on the inside?


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will probably put guard rails in latter on this fall. The wooden ones are only fastened temporarily until I get the fasteners I want for them. I will take the bridge out temporarily while I work on the abutments. I thought about putting flex track on the bridge but it just didn't look right. Every tenth tie is a hardwood with stainless steel spikes. I have found that combination to work very good.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Well done. How about a follow-up in a year or so after the stain fades and the brass darkens. I would be interested in seeing the end result of your techniques.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice bridge, Kevin. I like the roof patch tip, too. 

Well done, 
Matt


----------

